# Nephew stepped on a IED - NEW Update 01-02-2013



## Jeffriesw

I would appreciate if y'all would pray for my nephew. He has been fighting in Afghanistan for the last year or so. While on patrol this past Friday, he was hit by a remore detonated IED during an ambush and has lost both legs. The left leg above the knee and the right leg below the knee. He also schrapnel wounds to alot of his body, burns along his left side and has suffered hearing loss to his left ear as well.
He was taken to a MASH unit, stabilized and then flown to a bigger base in country with better facilities. He has under gone several surgeries there, flown to Germany last night and the Army said they hope to have him at Walter Reed hospital in Washington DC by Tuesday.

My brother was able to speak with him several times briefly by phone and says he seems to be holding up well and is in a good frame of mind so far.

The army is flying my Brother up to Walter Reed so he can be there when Tyler hets off the plane and my wife and I will be driving up this friday for a couple of days.

Please pray for his continued healing and that he may stay in a good frame of mind and for safe travel for our family.

Here is a facebook page set up for him:


http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/SupportingTylerJeffries?fref=ts


----------



## Keebs

prayers for him & the family.


----------



## Da Possum

I'm really sorry to hear this and my thoughts are with him.  I do not have the words that could thank him enough for his service.


----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## blood on the ground

prayers sent for his healing, praise sent that he is still alive.


----------



## FredBearYooper

Prayers Sent...We will be taking up his fight for him pretty soon.


----------



## Sargent

Prayers sent.


----------



## Lukikus2

Prayer sent. Tell him thanks for his service.


----------



## boneboy96

My prayers added as well!


----------



## Paymaster

My Prayers are added for him.


----------



## Nugefan

my heart felt thanks goes out to him for his service .....

I hope his recovery goes well and fast ...


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Prayers sent up for this young man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Prayers sent for your nephew, as well as your entire family.


----------



## PappyHoel

Prayers sent up to the man upstairs and put on the prayer list.


----------



## pstrahin

Prayers for him.


----------



## BradMyers

My prayers are with this solider & his family.


----------



## Milkman

Prayers going up as I type for the entire family.


----------



## rydert

prayers sent............for him and his family.......


----------



## StriperAddict

Prayers are added for this young man and your family, Bill.  
May God's hand be on all of you as you walk thru this time of healing.


----------



## speedcop

May God heal and bless this AMERICAN HERO!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Prayers sent !


----------



## biggdogg

prayers sent and God bless


----------



## dawg2

God bless him and praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Huntress

Prayers for this American Hero!


----------



## Bowfisher

God bless him and all of ya'lls family!


----------



## Schafnet

Prayers for him and your entire family.
He is a true American hero!


----------



## sniper22

God bless him and y'all's family. My prayers have been lifted on his behalf. Please tell him thank you for his service. He will continue to be on my prayer list.


----------



## K80

speedcop said:


> may god heal and bless this american hero!


x2!


----------



## Headshot

hdm03 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this and my thoughts are with him.  I do not have the words that could thank him enough for his service.



Also added prayers.


----------



## BRIAN1

Sorry to hear this. Prayers are sent.

Brian1


----------



## CAL90

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery and prayers for the family


----------



## Inthegarge

Praying for this Hero and his family.........................


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Praying for your nephew, and your entire family. When he is released from Walter Reed he'll need all of you. I live on the back side of Camp LeJeune. I've seen several Marines who have lost limbs. The technology to help them lead productive lives has come a long way in the last several years.


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Prayers sent, thank you sir


----------



## XIronheadX

Prayers for him and those close. May God heal his body, mind and spirit.


----------



## Nicodemus

My prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## Jeffriesw

He was flown into Walter Reed medical center late Tuesday night and under went several more surgeries. They had to remove an additional 5 more inches from his left leg, which was already above the knee, but he is recovering well. Last night he was moved from the ICU unit to a less critical unit and my brother said he is doing well and seems to be in good spirits, all things considered.

My wife and I will be flying up in the morning, please continue to pray for him and safe travels for all the family that will be coming and going.

Thank You,

Bill Jeffries


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Bill,

Your nephew and family have my prayers from the day I first read this.  Many things that occur in life don't seem to make sense, but you and I know that our God is faithful.  God Bless!


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Prayers sent sir. Thank your nephew for me will ya'


----------



## Acrossthepond

You are in my wife and my thoughts.
Our youngest just 19 was caught in a grenade blast and has suffered injuries to his legs and arms.

They may be on opposite sides of the Atlantic but they are Brothers in Arms.

We hope verything goes well for you and your family.

Graham


----------



## 4HAND

Prayers sent for your nephew & family. It's so easy to take our freedoms for granted & forget the sacrifices made. Your nephew is a true hero.


----------



## rjcruiser

Bill...saw a post of yours on FB and caught most of the details there.  Definitely will continue to keep him and your family in our prayers.


----------



## sniper22

How's our Hero doing? I'm still praying for you all.


----------



## rjcruiser

From an update on facebook I saw earlier today....can't access FB from this PC, but the general jist was that he was doing better and healing/gaining strength.  Was able to pull himself into a wheelchair and go outside to enjoy the fresh air.  I'm sure Swamp will be able to provide more details.


----------



## Paymaster

Prayers are added for your youngest as well, Acrossthepond! May God Bless!


----------



## Inthegarge

Continuing to pray for this wounded Warrior...........Thanks for the update Bill....................


----------



## mattech

Prayers sent for this young hero!


----------



## Jeffriesw

*Update 10/24/2012*

Sorry I have not been on in a while, I spent a week with him in the hospital and have been swamped at work ever since.
 He underwent numerous surgeries in the past week or two, but they were able to "close over" the ends of his legs this past Thursday so they could start healing and I believe they removed the drain line out of the end of each leg on Friday. The burns on his left side seem to be healing nicely, but several of them still have some kind of material sewed over them to protect them until they are finished healing. The pain was horrible for him this past week, but this weekend it seemed to be better, although he told me this morning, he seems to be in a lot of pain with his left leg.

All in all, he seems to be in good spirits, cracking jokes and such. 

Please continue to pray for him, especially spiritually, he has not shown much interest in talking about it yet. My brother (His Father) wil be there at least for another week.

Thank You


----------



## Stumper

Prayers sent to him and his family!


----------



## sniper22

That's great news. I'm personally touched by the fact that he's able to crack jokes. If you happen to talk to him anytime soon, be sure to let him know that a lot of people thank him and are praying for him. He will stay on top of my prayer list. God bless him and your family. If he needs anything let us know.


----------



## mtnwoman

Prayers sent.

Bless his sweet heart. Please tell him how much we appreciate his courage.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

I Thank Him for his service and I offer my Prayers for his continued healing.  Also my Prayers are being sent for the entire family.


----------



## canderso7

My prayers are with you and your family. I am trying to get into and through physical therapy school and work with wounded veterans like your nephew.


----------



## Slewfoot

*Sent*

Prayers offered up for this young man.


----------



## Jeffriesw

Thank you all so much for your prayers! He is doing very well lately and has recieved his first set of "Legs" after only 60 days or so after loosing his. 
Here is a news story and video of him starting to use his new ones.

Thanks again for your prayers, My Family and I appreciate them.

http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...oldier takes first steps with prosthetic legs


----------



## ross the deer slayer

Great glad he's recovering!


----------



## Paymaster

Thanks for the updat.I am glad he is improving! Prayers continue.


----------



## Huntress

What a hero!  Continued prayers for his recovery.  What an inspiration he is.


----------



## rydert

A hero indeed!!!!!


----------



## BoKat96

Prayers are with this warrior and his family


----------



## fd1228

Sent.  The most honorable act a man can do is serve the Lord.  The second most honorable act is to serve this country.


----------



## sniper22

Man, that video brings joy to my heart! To see a HERO not give up or break down, makes me get a little teary eyed..


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter

Prayers sent, merry Christmas to a true Hero and his family!


----------



## ross the deer slayer

fd1228 said:


> Sent.  The most honorable act a man can do is serve the Lord.  The second most honorable act is to serve this country.



Serving others is serving God. Its a double win situation


----------



## Inthegarge

Still praying for this hero...Thought of him when I got one of my Christmas presents. A flag that flew over a Dust Off base in Afghanistan and a plaque thanking me for my support....


----------



## Jeffriesw

My Nephew Tyler got an escort home to his Mothers house in Concord NC from Walter Reed hospital in DC for the holidays.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Awesome hero's welcome home, and escort by the PGR. Nothing gets your attention like the sound of a locamotive that is actually a hundred or so harley's coming down the road. Glad he is home now.


----------



## Jeffriesw

The army gave him 15 days leave to go home to his mom's house for the holidays, I believe he has to be back in Washington this weekend. He did receive his first set of legs, but has to use crutches 100% of the time until he learns to balance himself better. One of the hardest things is that his stumps have to be constantly formed to a cone shape that will fit the prostethics. The doctors told him they eventually will stay that shape but until they do, they will cause him a lot of pain while in the prostethics. 

Please continue to pray for him.

Thanks
Bill J.


----------



## bfghunter

Praying for him and his family! Thank him for his service on my behalf!


----------



## CAL90

This man is a hero. Prayers sent.


----------



## Jeffriesw

*My Nephew Proposes*

http://abcnews.go.com/beta/US/presi...-veteran-propose-girlfriend/story?id=33038517


----------



## georgia357

That is awesome, not many can say they proposed like your nephew did.


----------

